# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Schilder x 20



## krawutz (25 März 2019)




----------



## Suicide King (25 März 2019)

Die "Gartenkacke" ist aber wirklich mal ein Schnäppchen. Da nehme ich gleich 3 mit.


----------



## comatron (27 März 2019)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Na bitte, es kann doch jeder satt werden.


----------

